# Who owns justmice.co.uk?



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone here know who owns http://www.justmice.co.uk?

I happened by their gallery to find images of mice STOLEN from me and others. I'm disgusted. Does anyone have contact details for this person?

Yet again I'm wishing I'd never had anything to do with mouse stuff on the internet at all, ever :evil:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh wow. :roll: Even if I didn't recognize some of the mice, if I had seen that blue blanket, I would have assumed it was MouseBreeder's site! Especially as they didn't say "examples of...used by permission..." People could take photographs of your mice at shows and be just as silly, I would guess.  Can't you report them in some way? Or er, out them?

*edit* Seems they could be members of NMC (says so, at least). I bet they have a time explaining why their mice in person look so bad, as opposed to the photos though.  Unless those few of the sad little mice are also stolen pictures.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no clue,never heard of them.I don't understand why you would want to promote your own mice with pictures of ones owned and bred by another person .Surely it would be best to proudly flaunt your own :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, nothing to do with me. I wasn't even aware they had stolen my photo until I saw this topic. Shouldn't take too much work to figure out who it is since they've given their location and that they are NMC members... off to find my yearbook...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Right, I know who it is. Sarah I'll send you a PM.


----------

